

Ask HN: Does anyone use SolidWorks for web design? - katieben

Does anyone use SolidWorks for web design?
======
BCounsell
I've used SolidWorks once for graphic that was used on a webpage. The only
reason was having some shadows that didn't look like they were drawn by a 4yo.
SolidWorks doesn't have any HTML/Code capability to create a webpage.

Curious or trying to figure if SolidWorks is a viable web design tool?

------
hrasm
My understanding is that it is a tool for use with a very niche market: 3D CAD
in a budget. I would think that such a use is not in their roadmap.

------
aslewofmice
I wish I could imagine how this would even work for anything other than
snapshots of render models. Maybe VRML could come back...

~~~
glimcat
I seriously hope not.

